# Flachbettscanner



## Marco-P (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir einen neuen Flachbettscanner zu leisten.
Aber eiegntlich muss ich das auch weil es für meinen keine Treiber mehr für windows 7 gibt.

Also nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage. Mit was habt ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht und was könnt ihr empfehlen?

Die ganze Zeit hatte ich einen HP ScanJet 3400C.

Und gemacht habe ich damit folgendes.

Dokumente eingescannt
Verpackungen für die bearbeitung in Photoshop um sie dan in einem OnlineShop zu veröffentlichen.
Ja ansonsten nicht viel mehr.
Fotos und Dias bis jetzt in 5 Jahren nicht einmal.

Ich finde nur er sollte eine von vornherein eine gute qualität liefern und nicht mehr als 150 € Kosten.

Hoffe es hat jemand einen Tipp für mich.

MFg Marco


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

also, ich schwöre in vielen Dingen ja auf Canon - bspw. :

http://www.canon.de/For_Home/Product_Finder/Scanners/Flatbed/canoscan_lide_210/  (ca. 90 - 100 EUR)
http://www.canon.de/For_Home/Product_Finder/Scanners/Flatbed_with_Film_Scanning/canoscan_5600F/ (mit Durchlichteinheit für KB-Filmstreifen oder -Dias)

oder schau mal hier:
http://www.filmscanner.info/

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Marco-P (8. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die schnelle antwort.
Was scannst du den meistens?


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

im Prinzip alles Mögliche (bis DIN A4) - derzeit aber wieder mal massiv alte Dias 
Ich habe allerdings noch einen etwas älteren Scanner der 4000er Serie ....
Auch Fotos klappen gut!

Ich benutze zur Bildnachbearbeitung die V10er Version von PhotoIt! (Microsoft) und nicht die beiliegende SW !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Marco-P (8. Dezember 2010)

Ah schön.

Und zeitungsauschnitte und wie ich schon geschrieben habe zB Verpackungen (Schachtel von den Kellogs)

Und die durchlicheinheit bei dem einen ist richtig gut. Ich kenn das noch von früher das war immer ein ******.


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Dezember 2010)

Moin,



Marco-P hat gesagt.:


> Ah schön.
> Und zeitungsauschnitte und wie ich schon geschrieben habe zB Verpackungen (Schachtel von den Kellogs)



also bei meinem 4000er hat die Abdeckung ein flexibles Scharnier, so dass Vorlagen bis ca. 3 oder 4 *c*m drunter passen ! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Marco-P (8. Dezember 2010)

Schön und die qualität?
lässt sich der Moire effekt der gedruckten scannvorlage gut entfernen


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Dezember 2010)

weiß ich offen gestanden gar nicht so genau, da mir das Problem noch nie bewusst untergekommen ist !
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Marco-P (8. Dezember 2010)

Okay danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Und noch viel spaß beim Dia Scannen


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Dezember 2010)

Danke - ist immer ein abendfüllendes Programm :-D

tschüss
Klaus


----------



## fluessig (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Marco-P,

es gibt auch die Möglichkeit deinen alten Scanner über ein virtuelles Betriebssystem weiter zu betreiben. Z.B. könntest du ein Linux zum scannen verwenden und dann die Bilder rüberkopieren. Ist zugegebenermaßen ein aufwendiger "Treiber" aber damit brauchst du keinen neuen kaufen. Oder du hast WinXP in der virtuellen Maschine, da gibt es auf jeden Fall einen Treiber dazu.

Gruß
fluessig


----------

